# Permadent foundation shortage



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

My supplier informs me the Permadent factory is overwhelmed and can't supply till end of June.........much to late. Anyone hearing anything about this?

Must be one heck of a bunch of new equipment going into honey production, ,I know the hobbyist and side-liner group is growing leaps and bounds , just from being at the AFB convention


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I like to order early, like in Sept /oct so it comes when needed, to avoid the cost of not having it.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Irwin

If your supplier is my supplier, probably is, I'd better go pick up my 3000 sheets before the sell them to you.  I was waiting for them to get the rest of my order in but your making me nervous.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The backlog may be related to Pierco's woes. Their customers may be going to alternate suppliers.


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

What's cookin' with Pierco?


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, didn't realize there was a problem. Just bought some foundation from them recently and everything seemed fine.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

beemandan said:


> The backlog may be related to Pierco's woes. .


I think they are talking about the illegal worker raid.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The story, from my failing memory, is that there was an INS raid and they lost about 20% or their workforce.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

From the deliveries we are seeing from them I would say it took about a week for them to get back to there usual delivery schedule. No problems now.


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

Any links on this story? I can't seem to find any.


----------

